# How do you tell if a new calf is polled?



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I have a new Dexter calf, and I'm pretty sure sire and dam are both heterozygous polled, so he's got a 50/50 shot. How long do I have to wait to tell, and what are the signs, please?


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I think one can tell almost immediately, from what I have heard.... there is supposedly something about shape of the top of the head, but I don't know where I read that, so it can't be counted on more than hear-say. 

Hopefully we can get an answer from one of the Dexter breeders on the forum. I am interested also.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

Actually I think he has a 75 percent chance of being polled. 25 percent chance **** polled, 50 percent chance of heterosexual polled and 25 percent chance horned.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Horned cattle have a flat, horn ridge across the skull top. Gives them more of a triangle shaped skull, though all 3 sides might not be equal. Polled cattle, even calves, tend to have an oval shaped head, with no flat spot on the top. More rounded on the top and muzzle.

It was really obvious once one of the 4-H kids pointed it out to me!!

Just found your calf/cow post, so look at the cow skull shape. You said she is polled. Top is rounded, not flat.
Calf photos are not clear, his wet hair is wild! Put your hands on him, feel the skull shape for the small top
of a polled animal. Lots more space, width, on horned animals, almost flat at the top of the skull.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

karenp said:


> Actually I think he has a 75 percent chance of being polled. 25 percent chance **** polled, 50 percent chance of heterosexual polled and 25 percent chance horned.


Cattle can be **** or heterosexual?


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I think they meant to put homozygous not homosexual!

Homozygous means the animal carries identical alleles for a single trait.

Heterozygous means the animal carries two different alleles for a single trait.

This will influence the results in cattle breeding, for color, being polled and other features.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

karenp said:


> Actually I think he has a 75 percent chance of being polled. 25 percent chance **** polled, 50 percent chance of heterosexual polled and 25 percent chance horned.


You're right! (except for the "sexual" part) Thanks! It would be really cool if he were homozygous polled!


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry auto spell and not enough coffee, I'm glad you all got it anyway.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

You can also test:

http://dextercattle.org/adca/ucd/Cattle-ADCAForm06-27-13.pdf


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I dont know much about dexters, but with the herefords I grew up with we just felt around on the calf's head for the horns. They are just little buttons at this point, still not attached to the skull but you can feel them.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I have two Jersey calves. The bull calf was born 3 1/2 weeks ago, has an oval shaped head and I can't feel any horn buttons. The heifer calf is 1 1/2 weeks old, has a domed shaped head and it's easy to find her bumps. Looking at them together the shape of their heads is very similar. Only way for me to tell is by feeling for horns.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Laura Workman said:


> You're right! (except for the "sexual" part) Thanks! It would be really cool if he were homozygous polled!


If you are saving him for a working bull it would be really nice if he was heterosexual too


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Gale's suggestion is the best. The polled test was just recently made available. It is cheap and fast and you'll know for sure. Pull some tail hairs and spend a few of those dusty old dollars you weren't using.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I was just wondering if there was a sure-fire way to tell right off the bat, as you can with goats. I will indeed be testing this little guy six ways from Sunday, as I think he's rather pretty and it will be interesting to see what he's carrying. It's just possible that he could be homozygous polled and a homozygous dun carrier, as well as being obligately homozygous for A2/A2 milk and obviously homozygous red. Plus, there's the chondro thing, which some love and some hate, myself being in the former camp. I'm pretty happy with his dam's udder so far, as well.


----------

